# Install Weekend at my house June 28



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a few guys coming up to my parent's house next weekend to help me with my install as well as work on their own. This is scheduled to be a "get crap done" weekend, so it won't be a BBQ fest that I wish I could do. However, it is a chance for the locals to hang out and lend a hand, or work on their own vehicles. I already know about 8 people are going to be there, including Jonathan (Thumper26) and a few other locals. 

I'm extending an invitation to all those who want to come meet some locals who may have not had the chance to do so before, or are new to the audio world, or just new to the area. 

No time is set yet, but if you'd like to come out shoot me a PM or post here so I have somewhat of an idea who'll be there. The 'event' will be located in Hartselle, Al, approximately 30 miles from Huntsville, and 60 from Birmingham. 

I'll be ordering pizzas and all that jazz and supplying some cokes and water, etc. Come on down if you wanna'. Just bring some tools with you.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

let me help double emphasize that this won't be a BBQ fest. When Erin says 'get crap done', what he means is we're overhauling the install on his car, as well as pretty much doing an entire install on another car to IASCA standards to get it ready for a show in just a couple of weeks. It will be fun, but very busy, with a lot of hours put in. I don't plan on sleeping much at all, and I don't believe any of the others coming down plan to either.

However, this is a great chance to see what kind of work goes into a competition level install if you've never seen it. Feel free to stop by, and bring a power drill/router/case of redbull/whatever with you. It'll definitely be put to good use.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ x2 on bringing tools. 

Thanks J, for the further clarification. Those who would like to come are welcome, but like was said above, there probably won't be much 'shooting the breeze' going on as a few people other than myself has an agenda. 

However, if things go well, I would like to have a formal BBQ in August/September once the temps settle out. 


*goes back to ordering supplies*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

To those who plan to show, here's a list of what I have.

Tons of ratchets, sockets, allen wrenches. We're good here.
Table Saw
Jigsaw
Router with Jasper Jig
Rotary Sander (6" diameter)
Heat Gun

Mainly just the big items.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

how far apart are you two guys as far as driving distance?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I live in chattanooga, tn. he lives in decatur, AL. About 130 miles.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

If I lived closer I'd certainly lend a hand fellas. Have fun


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> I live in chattanooga, tn. he lives in decatur, AL. About 130 miles.


Yep. My folk's house is 10 minutes from me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I really wish I could have found out about this earlier, I would love to have come out and helped/learned some new stuff. I'm coming to pick up my son in Chattanooga on Friday AM and we are heading north to Pa.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If I were closer I'd bring my lawnchair, beer, and wading pool to soak my feet, because I'm unsure how many Mo-Fo's you can fit in and around a Civic 

**** luck guys, take pics!!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll be headed to Orange Beach, AL July 3rd... One of my buddies lives in Montgomery, and some family lives in Tuscaloosa...

I don't know what that has to do with the price of porn in Arkansas -so I guess i won't be going!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> If I were closer I'd bring my lawnchair, beer, and wading pool to soak my feet, because I'm unsure how many Mo-Fo's you can fit in and around a Civic
> 
> **** luck guys, take pics!!!!


Holy **** balls of virgin fury! I sed Good Luck and it got censored!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Holy **** balls of virgin fury! I sed Good Luck and it got censored!


I was wondering... haha


There'll be a couple other folks working on installs, too.



I hope to have a formal BBQ style 'meet' by the end of summer. So, maybe all you guys who can't make it now can make it then. Chad, I've got an 8' pool for the dogs you can soak your feet in.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wonder if a DIYMA gamble central would work....the hotels in the Tunica area of many and the rates can be as low as free....did I mention that the gaming is of plenty?

Anyone into Hold'em?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm into hold'em.

i mean, hold'em? what's that? can you explain the rules to me?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

what, good luck got censored?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Somehow, beats the hell out of me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i'm into hold'em.
> 
> i mean, hold'em? what's that? can you explain the rules to me?


I know what you can hold. 

I MEAN... UHHHHH,....


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

noted

*send txt to andy to tell him the weekend is cancelled*

*hides in closet*


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

When is everyone showing up?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Still no idea. 

Jonathan and Andy are staying the night with me tomorrow and Saturday. The plan is to get started asap tomorrow and work through the night. Then head back over there Saturday morning sometime... I imagine everyone will want to get started somewhat early, so I'll say 10am or 11am. That's just a guess right now, though. Nothing's set in stone for Saturday.

You're welcome to come either, or both days if you'd like to. 

I just know that tomorrow will be the night that we try to do as much as possible with my car. I've just spent the last 1.5 hours techflexing the driver's side speaker wires, and am taking the rest with me to work tomorrow so I can work on it during my conference calls.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, 10 or 11? prolly 7 or 8.

right now the tenative goal is to finish erin's car friday night. with three hands and a single focus, i think we can do that. then Saturday will be dedicated to Ricky's car. I know the day is starting off with Waffle House, which is always a good thing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, whatever. 


Dude, me and the WH don't mix well. But, if you don't mind some horrid gas then I'm game.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

OH, someone might want to bring a soldering gun.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

looking at a schedule, we are not sleeping tonight. just to let you know.

my soldering iron and heat gun are in fort payne. if i can get off work early, i'll swing by and get them. i need some other stuff too. but i'll tell andy.

dave, we should be starting on ricky's car around 9-ish. get there earlier and have some food with us.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd love to attend this gathering, but my system isn't anywhere close to being ready for anyone to see it. Besides, my car/system needs so much work that I'd just get in the way of anyone else getting anything done.

I'm hoping if you have another get together later on this year that I'd be able to make it. I'd also be down with having a Southeast BBQ or gathering in or around the Atlanta area.

JD


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Man do I wish I could be there!! I am heading out in about an hour for the 9 hour drive to Apison from Pa. take a nap and then head back with my son.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys probably won't be missing a whole lot this time. 

I'll definately have another in a few months.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> You guys probably won't be missing a whole lot this time.
> 
> I'll definately have another in a few months.


Ill come down with the Maggie or beater if you can give me maybe 3-4 weeks notice and I can plan it with my weekend down there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Ill come down with the Maggie or beater if you can give me maybe 3-4 weeks notice and I can plan it with my weekend down there.


We'll just tentatively say September. I believe Kirk has a pretty standard BBQ around the time of Boaz comps, so maybe I can do one a little bit before then.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> We'll just tentatively say September. I believe Kirk has a pretty standard BBQ around the time of Boaz comps, so maybe I can do one a little bit before then.



Ill pencil it in the calendar.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually just noticed that the State Finals is Sept 28th. 

If Kirk doesn't have his bbq, maybe I can do something that weekend. Don't wanna do anything the same time as him because I'd hate to miss out on his huge freakin' steaks!


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll be there bro! Oh wait, you live like 2,000 miles away! You could always come here and use the shop.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

quick update, the weekend was interesting. A lot of work was done, and we got to see some really talented fabricators in action. Erin, Andy Jones, and I worked nonstop from Friday night until saturday night/sunday morning. You know it's time to quit when the time is no longer 'late', but 'early'. We went at it for a solid 29 or so hours, and were all up for about 43 hours total.

We had a really agressive install plan, and fell a bit short. However, we got key portions of the install done. I have a few pictures of the install that are uploading now. It was really nice to work with that many people that care about car audio. When things got tough or we ran into a problem, we had people to push us along or look at it from their viewpoint. It made installing go that much easier. All in all it was really fun, but I'm not sure I want to try that again anytime soon...oh yeah, I'm doing it again this weekend. 

Erin, tell your rents thanks again for the hospitality. They were great, and it was wonderful having that much space to work.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b47/thumper26/Shows/InstallMarathon/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I added my pics and comments in my build thread:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=482357&posted=1#post482357

Jonathan... my door panels won't go back on!!!! 

I might wait until next weekend to get you to help me out with that. I'm going to leave that for last. I've still got a lot left to do. I did get the carpet and front seat back in though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Erin, tell your rents thanks again for the hospitality. They were great, and it was wonderful having that much space to work.


No problem. My Dad was actually really happy to see that many people all helping each other out. He was most impressed by Scott's handywork. Even my Dad was telling me I should go ahead and buy the Scan 12m and put it in. 
I asked for a loan and he said he paid for my college. 


Anyway, you're welcome anytime, man. I had a great time and really enjoyed the help and having people around to talk car audio with. If you ever need to work on your car and need the accommodations let me know. See you next weekend... and the weekend after that... and the...


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, at this rate pretty much.

on the doors, hang the card on the top of the door, and look down the side and see where it's hitting. i'm guessing it's by the window motor. try opening up some more of that cardboard panel and see if you can get it on. When I put my door card on, I have to pull the door closed with one hand, while pushing the card against it with my knee, and then try to wedge the screw in at an angle to get it started. Once it bites, it's on there, but it's not a fun procedure. focus first on getting it to where you can put the screw in, then we'll figure a plan on getting it airtight again. i'm sure a little expanding foam and some duct tape would do the job...


----------

